# "Edgy" Engagement



## elsaspet (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All,
I was going through an engagement I shot last month, that I had completely forgotten about.  Anyhoo, the couple was young and edgy and wanted some engagement photos that they felt really captured that.  Although this is a very small portion of the photos taken that day, these were thier favorites.  (Warning-These photos won't be to everyone's taste):
1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Feb 7, 2006)

ahh, how fun!!

They look like a great couple to work with!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2006)

Love that first one :thumbup:


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 7, 2006)

I really like the one of them on the bench.  It really looks candid to me.  Like they really didn't know that you were taking a shot of them.  Lovely.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 7, 2006)

I like them all. :thumbsup: If I had any criticism at all, I'd like to see a little more detail in their faces on the last one.


----------



## Fate (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice shots, its good to see something different to the generic wedding shots


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 7, 2006)

the last one is fabulous!!! I'd like to have such a picture with me there!!!!...someday....


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 7, 2006)

the last one is my fave


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Feb 7, 2006)

I like number 4 the best!!


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the toning in the first image, sans the burned faces. But ignore me if that's what _you_ were after! :thumbup:


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks you guys.  This was a little different for me since my "cool" days are long gone. LOL.  I took about 300 photos, and only on a few did I try to do something "edgy".  As it turned out, the farther from the norm, the more they like them.
Thanks Dan, but there was no burning at all on that last one.  It was simply a filter.  Instead of a bridal at the wedding, they wanted one really huge engagement shot for the church.  Oddly enough, this is the one they chose, but also ordered one that was more traditional for the reception.  They told me Mom put her foot down.  (Mom HATED the first one). LOL
So they ordered a little of both, and everyone was happy.


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 8, 2006)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Thanks Dan, but there was no *burning* at all on that *last one*.


I was actually referring to the first image. And I meant to say blown out!


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL....you are EVIL...EVIL!!!!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 8, 2006)

:twisted:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 8, 2006)

I really like all of these!  They are wonderful!!


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Mommy.  It was definately a new approach for me.  I'm glad to see that it has been well received...........with the exclusion of that Devilish Dan! J/K)


----------



## Alison (Feb 8, 2006)

I really like these. The last is my favorite of the series and the ring is a standout as well. I know it can be hard to be out of your own "normal" style and I think you did well here (and so did your clients which is what matters!)


----------



## bace (Feb 8, 2006)

That first picture is really cool. Nice series.


----------



## Corry (Feb 8, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I like them all. :thumbsup: If I had any criticism at all, I'd like to see a little more detail in their faces on the last one.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## scoob (Feb 8, 2006)

great pics!! love the emotion! :thumbup:


----------



## craig (Feb 8, 2006)

I love the work here. Not sure what you mean by edgy. Personally I see a lot of love. That is the root of any marriage. You captured that well.


----------



## bantor (Feb 8, 2006)

Really nice series.  You have captured the love indeed.  Great job!


----------



## cjoe (Feb 9, 2006)

i think the shot of the ring is a very good idea, just the ticket!


----------



## Tsimiri (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the close ups of their faces in the sepia tone.  Very personal and emotional.

-Fiona


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Feb 9, 2006)

Great series!  I like the last one and the back shot of the two of them with their hands in each other's pockets.


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 9, 2006)

I dunno about the facial expressions in #4 but the rest are excellent.


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful (and sweet) feedback!  Hugs!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyAva (Feb 11, 2006)

I think those are very nice, I really like the 2nd one and the last one.


----------



## photo gal (Feb 13, 2006)

Cindy #6 is my favorite but these are all very cool and different.....I think they are winners!  : )


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone.  I just wanted to thank everyone again for all the wonderful feedback.  I honestly didn't know how these would be taken, and I'm really glad that everyone seemed to like them.  I can't tell you how much all the support means.  
You guys are the coolest!


----------

